# Installing router to a table



## gcorrin (Aug 27, 2010)

How does one know if they are doing this safly, I have a router and a small wolfcraft table and the holes don't match. What do I do, who do I ask


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Not knowing what the wolfcraft table looks like, I have to wing it.
Assuming the router is screwed directly to the bottom of the table, and not held on with clamps or something, here is what I would do.

Unscrew the base from your router and place it over the table and line it up so the center hole is lined up with the table. Then make the holes where you screw the base to the router. Then drill and countersink the holes to accept screws that are the same size as the ones you removed (they will have to be longer).

Figure out what length screw you need and then screw your router to the bottom of the table.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Wolfcraft 6113 Router Table: Home Improvement

Mibro Group 6113404 Router Table 460 White

WOLFCRAFT ROUTER TABLE on eBay!

========


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Most router tables have holes predrilled in the top for mounting the router. Remove the clear plastic base from your router (put the screws carefully aside) andcentre it on the hole in the centre of the table. Now rotate the base until the holes in the base match with holes in the table. These are the holes you will use to attach the router to the table.

Your table probably came with a set of mounting screws. Pick the ones that fit the holes in your router, and drop them into the holes you are going to use to mount your router to the table. Now line up your router so you can screw into one of the holes in the router and turn the screw in a couple of turns. Do the same with the other screws, and then tighten the whole thing up. Depending on your router, you may have to take the router off to change bits, or you may be able to change from above the table.

I am using a Mastercraft (Canadian Tire) router on a Ryobi table, and it works fine. You have to fiddle a bit, and swear a lot, but it's only awkward, not difficult.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Wolfcraft table also and it came with a universal base plate to switch out with the one on your router. Remove the existing base plate and match up the holes on the universal plate by eyeballing it... or use the included chart to see which holes to use with your router.

Unless you are missing the universal plate, you should be good to go.

Mike


----------

